# your goat chore list



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is in the right place or not, mods feel free to move if needed.

I am an organization freak.  Honestly, I am OCD (not joking).  I like organization, lists and schedules.

Sooo,

I have this "chore program".  I have all my household cleaning listed in it, along with how often it needs to be done.  For instance, I pull furniture out and vacuum behind it every 3 months.  I vacuum the dryer monthly, clean the toilet twice a week, wash my bedsheets weekly etc.  With a click of a button, I pull up each days worklist, telling me what my house chores are for the day, my barn chores, which pasture needs what, when to feed my roses, when to vaccinate critters etc.  This way, I dont forget.

I am working on setting up a schedule for my goats.  This is what I have so far:

walk fence line weekly (I do that for cattle fences already)
spray fence line monthly during growing season (done for cattle fences already)
vaccinate 2x per year (I will work this to see that my does are vaccinated during the appropriate time during their pregnancy
check hooves monthly
copper bolus yearly in april
famancha check monthly
fecal monthly (i do them myself)
clean barn weekly (water is done daily)
Cocci prevention for 8 weeks starting in April.


What else should I add in?  
Does any of the above need to be modified?
what about a pre-breeding checklist for my does?
a post breeding checklist?
a kid growth checklist?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW!  Wonderful! Sounds great!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 9, 2012)

No but I would love to. I am just not very organized. Give me hints redtailgal. I have a friend that is OCD about spreadsheets. Everything is on a spreadsheet.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

The program is called "Let's Clean Up"

http://www.lets-clean-up.com/index.html

LOVE it!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you. I am going to use it. I need this more than you think. Finally HELP.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2012)

I have all that in my head.  Drives my DH nuts.

"Oh, well, if it's Tuesday than we need to do this, this, and this.  Then tomorrow we'll do this.  And the next day this." 

He's more of a 'fly by the seat of his pants' type of guy.

I only write down when I'm supposed to give shots and when I'm supposed to boost kids, on a calendar....sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have all that in my head.  Drives my DH nuts.
> 
> "Oh, well, if it's Tuesday than we need to do this, this, and this.  Then tomorrow we'll do this.  And the next day this."
> 
> ...


Same here. That's what I do.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to keep it all in my head, lol.  But between house, my barn, FIL's barn, rescues, dogs, cats, lizard, goats, the other barn I work at, the horses across the road, photography........the list goes on and on and on.

I needed HELP! lol


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

Clean out feed troughs or buckets
Collect goat berries (they make great compost)


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks thats satyrical........I include that in barn cleaning day.

what do you all do for a pre breeding regimen?


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2012)

Daily:
Clean and refill water buckets
Refill alfalfa pellets for breeding / lactating does and kids
Replenish Hay
Clear Llama "pile" in the barn

Weekly:
Clear extra dirty bedding from the barn (we do a semi-annual cleanout)

Monthly:
Check FAMACHA
Check hooves

Semi-Annually
Barn cleanout
CDT / Bo-Se
Copper Bolus

Annual
A & D shot (in the fall)


(I'm sure that there is more, but that's off the top of my head)

Thanks for the link.  I think I'm gonna put that to use


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 9, 2012)

elevan. May I ask you a couple of questions please? What is FAMACHA, Copper Bolus
A & D shot? Sorry to ask but trying to learn all I can.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> elevan. May I ask you a couple of questions please? What is FAMACHA, Copper Bolus
> A & D shot? Sorry to ask but trying to learn all I can.


FAMACHA:  http://www.slideshare.net/schoenian/worm-diagnostics

Copper Bolus (Copasure): http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-copasure

A&D shot:  http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=16517   (We give it here to help give a supportive boost in the Fall for the upcoming Winter months.  Vitamin A supports eye health when the goats are spending more time in the barn.  Vitamin D boosts the immune system)


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. You are awesome.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The program is called "Let's Clean Up"
> 
> http://www.lets-clean-up.com/index.html
> 
> LOVE it!


OMG,  that is for ME!  I want it.  I want it.   Checklists are what saves my sanity.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Pre-breeding regimen:

Does and Bucks
Hoof trim
Anemia Check
Fecals
CAE/CL  test (if not already done)  get paperwork for breeder if you are doing an off farm breeding or guest breeding
G6S testing on buck (if you have untested Nubian Bucks or Does
Mineral/Vitamin Bolus/Drench
Butt wash
Oral health check
If the doe or buck has horns, inspect for horn health/possibly install horn guards on buck.  
Inspect buck for testicular lesions
Skin and hair check for cuts, bruises, lice, etcetera.
Vitamin B shot


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome thread!  I'm borderline OCD...only problem being I have HORRIBLE ADHD - no joke!  I forget things mid-sentence!  Let's Clean Up sounds pretty cool!  I'll definitely be looking into that!  Thanks for asking the question!


----------

